# Wearing helmet over beanie/goggles



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Mutiny RED helmet from last year and pulled out the earmuff piece so it would fit over my beanie and goggles. It was way more comfortable riding this way as the ear piece really crushes my headphones into my ears.
The only problem was when I picked up speed or hit a jump the helmet would shift backwards, so I was wondering if there are any helmets out there that you recommend to be worn with a beanie.

Thanks!


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

does that helmet have a liner? just take it out and it shouldnt slip. most snow helmets have removable liners, id be surprised if yours didnt


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Yours does have a liner, i have a mutiny and i took the liner out and the velcro attachs to my beanie and holds pretty goood, it also latchs onto my goggle strap sumtimes. just tighten the helmet so it stays snug and "Functional"


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a RED trace and I also wear it over a beanie and googles. I have the same problem especially when it is very bumpy. The helmet lifts upwards. However, it doesn't happen when I go off jumps, so I just usually tighten my neck strap.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I did take the liner out and popped off the velcro cause it was ruining my beanie. I got a medium and if I remember correctly it was the smallest possible size for my head (59cm I think), so I guess I need to try on a helmet that fits my head better. As an aside, bern isn't a recommended brand correct?


----------

